# Celebrities Riding Horses



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope this is appropriate for the forum...! OK so I live in LA and after seeing a celebrity at my barn, I started googling celebrities riding horses and am kind of amusing myself w/ checking out some of the famous folks riding... 
Here's some of the ones I've found... Not sure why it makes me happy, i guess I just love knowing no body can deny how awesome horses are 

Feel free to contribute..!

Lucy Liu... no one has hair that flawless when riding.. lol!










Nicole Kidman.. super cute.










Dita Von Teese


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

the Zooey Deschanel photos are watermarked (just to show the site they are from though) but just to be safe I'll only put a link to them 

Zooey Deschanel Will Get Different Energy from Olivia Munn! | Zooey Deschanel Photos | Just Jared


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

on the older set, Morgan Freeman is a horseman, as is William Shatner.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

George Foreman also rides.. he likes icelandics


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

not an icelandic.. but still..lol


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

cool! 










William Shatner, whole new outlook on that guy...! lots of pics... he seems to like to get his adrenaline pumping.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

It's funny this thread was started today. Appaloosa Horse Club just posted this on facebook.

Richard Gere on an app.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

speaking of William Shatner (Captain Kirk on the original 1960's StarTrek), he wrote an autobiography that was so funny, it had me in stitches! really a good read.
can't remember the name, though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this from one of the newer STar trek movies (well, not the newest, but the middle ones)


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Speaking yet again of Shatner, he loves the roadsters too. Check out this awesome video of him at the World Championships. 
William Shatner & Thunderbolt Video Cam Perspective - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

he wrote one in 1955 called where no man and one in 2011 called up till now


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

up til now.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

NFL's Terry Bradshaw is breeds & shows at world level AQHA & APHA horses
Terry Bradshaw Quarter Horses ~ Turner-Bradshaw Show Horses


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

George Strait team ropes with his son.

Jillian Michaels, one of the trainers on Biggest Loser, has a horse. They were on an episode of Dog Whisperer because she wanted the dog at the barn with her but it would dart into the arena while she was trying to ride and it NEVER shut up.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Why the hell is Lucy Liu wearing these weird western chaps in an English saddle? That makes me doubt she actually rides, looks more like some photographer's idea of what riding should look like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Paris Hilton falling off a horse when they were filming that terrible reality show awhile back can still make me giggle - mean of me I know :twisted:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Kq4QtY4mRo


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> on the older set, Morgan Freeman is a horseman, as is William Shatner.


When I was a kid, I took saddleseat lessons at a barn where William Shatner kept a few of his horses in training. Never did see him there, but the little girls would all gossip about who had met him.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

If you've ever been a General Hospital fan, Lynn Herring (Lucy) has her own horses and so does Leslie Charleston (Monica). Also, Sebastian Roche (Jerry Jax) judged the costume class in a really huge horse show (can't remember what one it was, big jumper show). 

Also, the gal that plays Amy in Heartland has horses and had previous riding experience.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't forget Patrick Swayze and his lovely Arabians.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't do it, but could somebody put up a photo of Zha Zha Gabor on her walker, or on Mr. Ed?


----------



## MyQHBooger428 (Jan 14, 2012)

Regula said:


> Why the hell is Lucy Liu wearing these weird western chaps in an English saddle? That makes me doubt she actually rides, looks more like some photographer's idea of what riding should look like.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've been in and around hunter/jumper barns most of my life and I have seen quite a few riders wearing chaps like that. It's just a personal preference thing.
Not saying that proves Lucy Liu rides. The picture actually looks kinda photo shopped to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

If you've seen the movie Django Unchained, the horse Jamie Foxx rides for most of the movie is actually his own personal horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

7 Celebrities That Own Horses - Answers.com

Figure Of Fun: Celebs Who Love Horses

Gen George Patton:










Audrey Hepburn:










Elizabeth Taylor:


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't forget Viggo Mortensen!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We went to an Arabian clinic and the woman that played the mother of the Olsen twins in that long running series was there
I didn't recognize her and can't remember her name now!!!


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I saw a picture of Justin Bieber on a horse once... he was wearing a clean and pressed white shirt... leading me to believe someone just popped him up there for the photo... =P


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Queen Elizabeth in the house!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

ecasey said:


> Queen Elizabeth in the house!


 I am an American guy who follows NOTHING equestrian sport related.. etc, and even I knew she rode..LOL.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Johnny Depp has always liked horses as well
He adopted Goldeneye, the one-eyed Andalusian horse who played Gunpowder, Ichabod Crane's steed in Sleepy Hollow (1999), thereby saving him from the glue factory.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Tom Berringer was a friend of my employer, he came out to the estate where I work and I took him riding around the property. He was pretty good, but of course wanted to run the entire time. He rode the Tennessee Walker.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

This thread has inspired me to go off and search up celebrities and their horses


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

There's always Tom Selleck as well


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Would Ronald Reagan count?


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

bsms said:


> Would Ronald Reagan count?


I LOVE the simplicity here; not even saddle pads. Well, there's a pad on the saddle for the lady's backside but that doesn't count. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is that Queen Elizabeth with him?

Ronnie had a good seat, didn't he?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

That is Queen Elizabeth. Reagan had actually been a US Cavalry officer:

"By joining the Cavalry, Reagan could learn to ride for free, and have access to fine horses. And surely, one can safely assume, he appreciated a dashingly uniformed young Cavalryman’s effect on the young ladies. Papers were signed; oaths were taken. Reagan began some home-study Army Extension Courses in 1935, and enlisted in the Army Reserve in April 1937, as a Private, or Trooper (the traditional name for an enlisted soldier in a Cavalry Troop) with B Troop of the 322nd Cavalry at Camp Dodge. Eventually, Reagan was commissioned a second Lieutenant in the Officer Reserve Corps of the U.S. Cavalry in May, 1937....

...Secret Service Agent John Barletta, who rode extensively with him, recalled his reaction when his mount Little Man suffered a broken neck and had to be put down:_Reagan didn’t say another thing about Little Man’s death until we returned to the ranch. Soon after we got back, he went up to Boot Hill, a beautiful vista on the ranch where he buried all the animals. He found a flat stone and chiseled Little Man’s name on it, his date of birth, and his date of death. He labored on that stone for quite some time. I was surprised by all the work he was putting into it, and offered a modern solution. “You know, Mr. President, you could get one of those electric drills to do that.””

“No,” he said, chiseling away, “I want to do it by hand.” It was clear to me that although he didn’t express his emotions about the horse in anything he said, the time Reagan spent working on that rock said, “This horse deserves my labor of love.”_​...In the tack room are his saddles and riding equipment, of course, and a “Rancho de Cielo Cavalry Commander” hat. In the main house, on his shelves are books like General John Herr’s “The Story of the US Cavalry.” Over the bar is a framed, vintage recruiting poster. “The HORSE is man’s noblest companion, it states. “Join the CAVALRY and have a courageous friend.”

Trooper Ronald Reagan: The Gipper's US Cavalry Legacy

A good little book, available used for $0.01 plus shipping on Amazon, is "Riding with Reagan".










As a note: Reagan liked riding with stirrups that were smooth bare metal. I tried taking the rubber pad out of my stirrups and tried it for a few months...with leather soled boots, it makes them slick as snot on a door knob. One of the many things I've tried and decided I didn't have the ability to pull it off!


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

cebee said:


> I saw a picture of Justin Bieber on a horse once... he was wearing a clean and pressed white shirt... leading me to believe someone just popped him up there for the photo... =P


Every time I see a picture of him on a horse I snort with laughter. While everyone else is going nuts that he's a "cowboy" all I can think is good lord that horse is a saint.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Carson Kressley is a sweetheart! 
A Moment with Carson Kressley - Carson's Passion - YouTube

There is also a really cool video of Viggo Mortensen and his love of horses that I'm trying to find.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

That cute girl on "the Big Bang Theory" apparently rides but probably regretting that there was a terrible picture on Facebook of her going over a jump. I'm sure she wished they had picked a picture where she wasn't laying on and hanging desperately on the horse's neck!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

The big Russian, Putin, also rides and has a fair seat.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Chasin Ponies said:


> That cute girl on "the Big Bang Theory" apparently rides but probably regretting that there was a terrible picture on Facebook of her going over a jump. I'm sure she wished they had picked a picture where she wasn't laying on and hanging desperately on the horse's neck!


I looked up a pic of her riding, I believe its fairly common for jumpers to lay their hands on their horses neck over a jump. She looks like a confident rider.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Better hands on the neck than rack the horse in the mouth.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a pretty sweet clip from the extras of LOTR, Viggo and Orlando speaking about the horses.






Apparently Viggo bought both of the horses he spent his time on set with, which I thought was pretty sweet.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

Kaley Cuoco - Penny from Big Bang Theory at longines:

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/09/28/1411881993979_wps_40_Pictured_Kaley_Cuoco_Mand.jpg

She looks a bit uncomfortable, but I guess I would be that to in that custoum.

http://www3.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/Kaley+Cuoco+Kaley+Cuoco+Goes+Horseback+Riding+l73GmdgxwnIl.jpg

I actually think she owns a horse. Here she is at some event:
Kaley Cuoco takes to her beloved horse and competes at LA equestrian event | Daily Mail Online
Looks much more confident than in that costume


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

DreaMy said:


> I looked up a pic of her riding, I believe its fairly common for jumpers to lay their hands on their horses neck over a jump. She looks like a confident rider.


 
Yes, but not hanging on with her chest on the neck and arms wrapped around it and butt way up in the air.... the picture that was going around on Facebook was _very _unflattering!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Kaley Cuoco does have her own horse. She actually had a bad accident a few years ago where she fell off and her horse stepped on her leg and broke it. Apparently when she went to the ER they thought they might have to amputate her leg (I think the bone poked through the skin and got all nasty from touching the ground or something and they were worried about infection). Luckily they didn't end up having to amputate, but she did need surgery to put in screws to hold the bone together.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone here old enough to remember Wayne Newton, who also kept Arabians?


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

Amba1027 said:


> Kaley Cuoco does have her own horse. She actually had a bad accident a few years ago where she fell off and her horse stepped on her leg and broke it. Apparently when she went to the ER they thought they might have to amputate her leg (I think the bone poked through the skin and got all nasty from touching the ground or something and they were worried about infection). Luckily they didn't end up having to amputate, but she did need surgery to put in screws to hold the bone together.


Poor lady, that sounds painfull. :-|


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

There have been may celebs that own horses. They should be allowed some form of recreation w/o the overly critical etc. They should be left alone to enjoy their horses.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

stevenson said:


> There have been may celebs that own horses. They should be allowed some form of recreation w/o the overly critical etc. They should be left alone to enjoy their horses.


Agree, I'm sure there are some _very_ unflattering pics of me with a horse over the years.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree. Celebs, although usually very attractive, are just people at the end of the day. I cringe to think of the photos that would be circulating of me if someone had a camera! 

Did some reading on Viggo Mortensen. Very interesting individual and an impressive horseman.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I was waiting to see if anyone but me remembered the luscious Christopher Reeves?


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

Riding at Los Angeles Equestrian Center myself, I always leave everyone alone to enjoy their riding. But I'd be lying if I wasn't tickled a little when i see someone. 

Sometimes it's fun to see they're 'human' too and have their own things to work on w/ position etc. although yes - anyone can be captured at the wrong moment in a photo..! I love the Reagan jumping photo... to me the photos take a whole new level of interesting when they are doing serious riding. Sure: Justin Bieber can be posed on a horse, but seeing William Schatner ride shows this whole other skill set of his I've never even pictured him having!

oh and to anyone criticizing Kaley.. here's a jumping vid... she is a-ok in my book! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ulmzi_O1Fk

and just so much props for coming back after the injury. I see people do this and it always amazes me. I have yet to see how I will do after a major set back, I really hope I never have to find out. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omi8iUlO87o


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

squirrelfood said:


> The big Russian, Putin, also rides and has a fair seat.


I can't help it:


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Aww, the ol' Russian Bear!


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

karliejaye said:


> I can't help it:





squirrelfood said:


> The big Russian, Putin, also rides and has a *bear *seat.


FTFY.* :lol:









*Fixed That For You


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

No one remembers?
http://www.biography.com/people/christopher-reeve-9454130#profile


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Bo Derek


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A friend of mine was married to Ian Bannon, an English actor. He played in mant Hollywood films.
She was telling me that majority of actors when they had riding parts in films, used their own horses.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Bo Derek and her Andalusians I believe, and Wayne Newton's Arabs, Spanish I think.


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

I definitely remember Christopher Reeves.. it makes me sad to think about his injury. We all risk it because chances are it won't end like that.. or worse. In the end it seems like he had great support and persevered... but man, so hard to be the one that pulled that straw.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Elvis was a TWH man


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Gossalyn said:


> I definitely remember Christopher Reeves.. it makes me sad to think about his injury. We all risk it because chances are it won't end like that.. or worse. In the end it seems like he had great support and persevered... but man, so hard to be the one that pulled that straw.


It was a nasty accident but could be seen coming.

A big tall man on a good horse but he was always riding in a forward position, ahead of the movement over a fence, never a safe thing to do cross country.


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> this from one of the newer STar trek movies (well, not the newest, but the middle ones)


I love how his heels are down. (Tiny things horse people notice). ahah


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Randy Travis 
What horses have taught me | Randy Travis


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

Saranda said:


> Don't forget Viggo Mortensen!





IndiesaurusRex said:


> Here's a pretty sweet clip from the extras of LOTR, Viggo and Orlando speaking about the horses.
> 
> Return of the King Horse Lords featurette clip - YouTube
> 
> Apparently Viggo bought both of the horses he spent his time on set with, which I thought was pretty sweet.


AND the horse who played Hidalgo....I think his name is Pete. Viggo Mortensen is my favorite celebrity EVER and it is icing on the cake that he is a legit horseman.

I freaking love Viggo Mortensen.
http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120101004225/lotr/images/thumb/7/7e/Brego.jpg/300px-Brego.jpg


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

greenhaven said:


> AND the horse who played Hidalgo....I think his name is Pete. Viggo Mortensen is my favorite celebrity EVER and it is icing on the cake that he is a legit horseman.
> 
> I freaking love Viggo Mortensen.
> http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120101004225/lotr/images/thumb/7/7e/Brego.jpg/300px-Brego.jpg


AND he bought the grey stallion that was in the Fellowship of the Ring for the woman that was handling him and doing the stunt riding for Liv Tyler.

Apparently Viggo really admired her and the way that she worked with the stallion on the ground and in the saddle. She desperately wanted to buy him but someone higher up in the production team wanted him and was going to purchase him for more than she could offer. Viggo felt that she should be the one to own him since they worked so well together, so he bought him and gave him to her as a gift. She wanted to make payments but he wouldn't allow it. 

He's really a wonderful person, and very funny and quirky too.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Kurt Russell always does his own riding in movies. I don't know if he has horses of his own, though.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Change said:


> Kurt Russell always does his own riding in movies. I don't know if he has horses of his own, though.


I know that he did at one time, not sure about now. He tried to buy the horse he rode in Tombstone but the owners wouldn't sell.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

MinervaELS said:


> AND he bought the grey stallion that was in the Fellowship of the Ring for the woman that was handling him and doing the stunt riding for Liv Tyler.
> 
> Apparently Viggo really admired her and the way that she worked with the stallion on the ground and in the saddle. She desperately wanted to buy him but someone higher up in the production team wanted him and was going to purchase him for more than she could offer. Viggo felt that she should be the one to own him since they worked so well together, so he bought him and gave him to her as a gift. She wanted to make payments but he wouldn't allow it.
> 
> He's really a wonderful person, and very funny and quirky too.


Well of course he did! And yes he is....but don't go getting any ideas, that is my future husband you are talking about! DH knows he is out on the street as soon as Viggo starts coming around


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

A friend of mine is a Hollywood animal trainer/handler/wrangler. One of their horses is that gorgeous Friesian you see in a lot of movies. Several actors that have had to work with that horse are REQUIRED to come to her barn for training first. 

She has a very difficult life. <<sigh>>


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Change is that by any chance the one that played in Zoro?

My very first horse I bought myself was a retired movie set horse. She was a calico pinto and was in tons of westerns until her "figure" started to go. She'd do everything from rear to climb stairs! Except pass by a huge boulder that was painted blue in front of someones house! OMG I loved that horse.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Blue said:


> Change is that by any chance the one that played in Zoro?
> 
> My very first horse I bought myself was a retired movie set horse. She was a calico pinto and was in tons of westerns until her "figure" started to go. She'd do everything from rear to climb stairs! Except pass by a huge boulder that was painted blue in front of someones house! OMG I loved that horse.


I'm not positive, but I think the Zorro horse was theirs, too. I think he's been retired. The current one is a young stallion. Her boyfriend was the tiger handler for Life of Pi, and she's also the "crash test dummy" for the wolves on True Blood. They also have the Geico camel, whose name is Caleb.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I LOVE Caleb!


----------

